# Semi Crushes Police Cruiser...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fox.

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/02/11/semi-truck-crushes-wyoming-cop-cruiser-in-viral-video.html


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw two semis over on their sides yesterday on I-70 west of Denver on the way to Loveland Ski Resort. The rest of the group from my son's school was delayed on I-25 due to another semi flipping over.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

As long as everyone is okay . . . last Saturday a 24 year old guy from my area was killed while driving a cattle pot down in Texas. He crossed the center line and hit another truck. I knew him slightly, but he was good buddies with my oldest nephew. The sad irony is his dad also died in a track accident quite a few years ago. Be careful out there!!


----------

